# Moog DFAM (Drummer From Another Mother) Analog Drummer



## synthpunk (Jan 12, 2018)

Interesting. 

https://www.moogmusic.com/products/semi-modular/dfam-drummer-another-mother/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 13, 2018)

Pre-ordered one this morning


----------



## clisma (Jan 13, 2018)

Interesting sound. Let us know how you get on with it when the time comes.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2018)

The no midi input or output is kinda of a drag for me.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 13, 2018)

I know what your saying. If you have a Mother-32 Guillermo pretty sure you can get midi this over to the DFAM that way, but I will check with Amos.



gsilbers said:


> The no midi input or output is kinda of a drag for me.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 14, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I know what your saying. If you have a Mother-32 Guillermo pretty sure you can get midi this over to the DFAM that way, but I will check with Amos.



Yes, i think I read that it connects w the mother 32 for midi if the user needs it.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 15, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> The no midi input or output is kinda of a drag for me.



Sames to me product not useful at all. luckily i dont need this kind drum sounds my genres...


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 15, 2018)

JPQ said:


> Sames to me product not useful at all. luckily i dont need this kind drum sounds my genres...



I like the idea of getting a drum sequence that can later turn into a synth bass sequence line or some sort of hybrid like that. 
I’ll have to try first though.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi all,
I wish to know if anyone ha combined a DFAM with a moog Grandmother, and if is it difficult to sync them together with a DAW?
I like the sound of DFAM but the lack of midi implementation is a serious brake for purchasing. I know there is a sync via Cv/gate, but nobody explained clearly the way it can be synched. Perhaps it cannot be?


----------



## JFB (Jul 28, 2019)

I don't have a Grandmother, but I use this to integrate my DFAM with Cubase midi tracks: https://www.kentonuk.com/products/items/m-cv/prosolo.shtml

There's some YT videos about this little box. Works great!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 30, 2019)

JFB said:


> I don't have a Grandmother, but I use this to integrate my DFAM with Cubase midi tracks: https://www.kentonuk.com/products/items/m-cv/prosolo.shtml
> 
> There's some YT videos about this little box. Works great!


Thanks for this! Looks really cool. 
But It's crazy, even on Moog website we can't find an answer to this question. DFAM is supposed to be part of "mother" family, and there is no info about how to sync it with a grandmother, or if we can send midi to it by the grandmother....

Anyway thanks you very much for sharing your method JFB


----------



## pkm (Jul 30, 2019)

Patch the clock out of the Grandmother to the clock in of the DFAM and they will play in sync with your sequencer.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 31, 2019)

pkm said:


> Patch the clock out of the Grandmother to the clock in of the DFAM and they will play in sync with your sequencer.


Thanks!


----------

